# los cerdos (pronunciación - z/c después de s)



## Madrid829

Hola,

Generalmente, pronuncian el ceceo los españoles (los que lo usan) si viene inmediatamente después de una 's' (_los cerdos_, por ejemplo)?  O los sonidos se mezclan?  O depende?

Y al reverso?  Pronunciarían la 's' si viniera después de una 'c' o una 'z'?

Es que viví en España un rato así que hablo con el ceceo, pero al escuchar a los nativos, no me quedo clara, y quiero saber para mejorar mi pronunciación.


----------



## magspree

Hola.

"Cecear" supone que no pronuncias bien la "s" y, en lugar de decir, "Somos cinco", por ejemplo, sonaría a algo así como: "zomoz zinco", o sea, pronunciar la "s" como una "z" española.

Existe tambien la posibilidad de "sesear", que ocurre cuando la pronunciación de los sonidos "z", se pronuncian como "s": "cinco zumos" sería algo así como: "sinco sumos".

En el ejemplo de "los cerdos", la pronunciación correcta es tal y como lees las dos palabras, sonando la "s" final de "los" y la "c" al principio de "cerdos", siendo esta última como la "z" que te he comentado antes. Cada sonido es independiente.
En, por ejemplo, "la tez seca" (siendo "tez" la piel de la cara), deberías pronunciar tanto la "z" como la "s".

¿Te ha sido útil mi explicación tal larga?

Los casos de "seseo" y de "ceceo" ocurren en lugares donde se han producido variaciones en la pronunciación estándar.


----------



## Madrid829

Gracias magspree.  Entonces, hay otra palabra para el acento español?  He buscado en otros foros pero no encuentro ninguna respuesta concreta.

Entiendo que lo correcto es pronunciar los dos sonidos, pero me preguntaba si en el habla diaria, ya que los dos sonidos son tan parecidos, se cambia la pronunciación.  Por ejemplo en inglés, hablando con amigos, si digo, "He's a fun guy," los sonidos 'n' y 'g' se convierten en un sonido 'ng' como en la palabra _king_.


----------



## Archicaballero

magspree said:


> Hola.
> 
> "Cecear" supone que no pronuncias bien la "s" y, en lugar de decir, "Somos cinco", por ejemplo, sonaría a algo así como: "zomoz zinco", o sea, pronunciar la "s" como una "z" española.
> 
> Existe tambien la posibilidad de "sesear", que ocurre cuando la pronunciación de los sonidos "z", se pronuncian como "s": "cinco zumos" sería algo así como: "sinco sumos".
> 
> En el ejemplo de "los cerdos", la pronunciación correcta es tal y como lees las dos palabras, sonando la "s" final de "los" y la "c" al principio de "cerdos", siendo esta última como la "z" que te he comentado antes. Cada sonido es independiente.
> En, por ejemplo, "la tez seca" (siendo "tez" la piel de la cara), deberías pronunciar tanto la "z" como la "s".
> 
> ¿Te ha sido útil mi explicación tal larga?
> 
> Los casos de "seseo" y de "ceceo" ocurren en lugares donde se han producido variaciones en la pronunciación estándar.


 
Me gustaría saber cuál es la pronunciación estándar y qué lecto(s) la tiene(n)  para que propongas que el _seseo_ y el _ceceo_ son variaciones.  Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Creo que te refieres al hecho de que en España se pronuncian la s y la z como el sonido "th" del inglés.

Espero que te sirva

saludos


----------



## Mañolandia

Recuerdo que el ceceo como acento, no como defecto del habla; se da en zonas donde el posición final la "s" no se pronuncia. "lo cerdo" , "las sillas", realmente sería "la zilla" y no "laz zillaz"


----------



## Plaerdemavida

Madrid829 said:


> Gracias magspree. Entonces, hay otra palabra para el acento español? He buscado en otros foros pero no encuentro ninguna respuesta concreta.
> 
> Entiendo que lo correcto es pronunciar los dos sonidos, pero me preguntaba si en el habla diaria, ya que los dos sonidos son tan parecidos, se cambia la pronunciación. Por ejemplo en inglés, hablando con amigos, si digo, "He's a fun guy," los sonidos 'n' y 'g' se convierten en un sonido 'ng' como en la palabra _king_.


 
Creo que te refieres a fenómenos como los que ocurren cuando se juntan la "s" y la "r" como por ejemplo en "los reyes". Creo que en el caso de "los cerdos" pronunciamos la "s" final y después la "c" como una zeta española,  distinguiéndolos bien y sin que haya una fusión de los dos sonidos. Espero haberte servido de ayuda, pero si no es así, insiste.


----------



## jmx

Madrid829 said:


> Entiendo que lo correcto es pronunciar los dos sonidos, pero me preguntaba si en el habla diaria, ya que los dos sonidos son tan parecidos, se cambia la pronunciación.


Es una cuestión de dialectos. En los dialectos meridionales de España, como el de Madrid, lo normal es que la 's' no suene en muchos casos, por ejemplo "lo(s) cerdos". Pero en el norte de España sí suenan siempre las 's' (al menos hasta hace unos años) y en el sur muchos hablantes también las pronuncian siempre cuando hablan formal o enfáticamente. Por supuesto ninguna pronunciación es mejor que otra.


----------



## Archicaballero

Madrid829 said:


> Gracias magspree. Entonces, hay otra palabra para el acento español? He buscado en otros foros pero no encuentro ninguna respuesta concreta.
> 
> Entiendo que lo correcto es pronunciar los dos sonidos, pero me preguntaba si en el habla diaria, ya que los dos sonidos son tan parecidos, se cambia la pronunciación. Por ejemplo en inglés, hablando con amigos, si digo, "He's a fun guy," los sonidos 'n' y 'g' se convierten en un sonido 'ng' como en la palabra _king_.


 
Estimado amigo (a),

Tanto tu pregunta como la observación que haces sobre el fenómeno que ocurre en la palabra _ki*ng*_ son interesantes. Aunque no soy de España y mucho menos un experto en fonética o fonología,  me atrevería a asegurar que el sonido de la letra _s_ en el artículo _lo*s*_ del ejemplo _lo*s* cerdos_, se pronuncia muy parecido al sonido de la letra _c_ en la palabra *c*_erdos_ en el habla descuidada (rápida) debido al contexto en que se encuentran. Esto se explica a través de un proceso fonológico llamado _asimilación_, el cual consiste en realizar un fonema como un alófono asociado a uno o más rasgos del segmento adyacente, con el propósito de invertir menos energía articulatoria.  El alófono (sonido) resultante no tiene los mismos rasgos que el  fonema que lo subyace, y es por tanto, infiel.  En nuestro caso, el sonido de la letra _s_ en _cerdo*s*_adquiere algún(os) de los rasgos del sonido _c_ de la palabra *c*_erdo. _
__
Para más información sobre este proceso, puedes consultar la siguiente bibliografía: Guitar M. Guitar. 2004 _Sonido y sentido -teoría y práctica de la pronunciación del español_ con Washington D.C_. _Georgetown University Press-


----------



## Madrid829

Muchísimas gracias a todos, y plaerdemavida y jmartins me habéis entendido perfetamente.  Me quedo clara (tanto como posible cuando estás hablando de idiomas).

Archicaballero-sí, a lo mejor debería haber usado el término _asimilación_, porque aunque el fenómeno de 'ng' y lo de mi pregnta son un poco distintos, esa es la idea que tenía en la mente.  La lingüística es fascinante, pues gracias por la recomendación de recursos.


----------



## María Madrid

ChocolateLover said:


> en España se pronuncian la s y la z como el sonido "th" del inglés.


Eso no es la pronunciación habitual, sino más bien una excepción que se da en algunas zonas muy concretas. En la mayor parte de España se distingue entre la pronunciación de s y z con dos sonidos diferentes. 

La s es s, la z (y la c ante e e i) sí suena como la th inglesa en think. Luego hay zonas seseantes (pronuncian todo con s, tanto en algunas zonas de España como hacen también en toda América de habla hispana) y algunas zonas (no muy extensas) son ceceantes, es decir que pronuncian todo (s y z) con sonido de z, pero eso es algo muy limitado a algunas regiones de Andalucía y poco más, no es en absoluto la manera de pronunciar en España como norma mayoritaria. Saludos,


----------



## elcastellano

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que te refieres al hecho de que en España se pronuncian la s y la z como el sonido "th" del inglés.
> 
> Espero que te sirva
> 
> saludos



No pasa en toda españa, creo que te refieres al grupo de los dialectos de ceceo.  Hay ceseo o distinción. Y también seseo, lo que pasa en latinoamerica.  Pues si me equivoco, lo siento.  Peace! Pax! Paz!


----------



## Södertjej

elcastellano said:


> No pasa en toda españa, creo que te refieres al grupo de los dialectos de ceceo.  Hay *ceseo *o distinción. Y también seseo, lo que pasa en latinoamerica. Pues si me equivoco, lo siento. Peace! Pax! Paz!


Acaba de haber otro hilo sobre el ceseo, concepto que ni siquiera está claro qué es. 

1. El ceseo entendido como mezcla de seseo y ceceo por parte de un mismo hablante es un fenómeno poco habitual y muy limitado dentro de zonas seseantes/ceceante de España. 

2. Se usa en algunos textos para la distinción de z y s, que no tiene tradicionalmente ningún nombre, tampoco ceseo. 

La RAE no recoge ceseo para ninguna de esas dos posibles interpretaciones de ese neologismo. A la distinción la llama distinción.


----------



## ampurdan

*Una vez aclarada la diferencia entre ceceo, seseo y distinción y los posibles significados de "ceseo" o "seceo", relevantes para entender la pronunciación en España, les rogamos que se abstengan de comentar más estos asuntos en este hilo y se limiten a aborda la pregunta de este hilo:
*


Madrid829 said:


> Generalmente, pronuncian el ceceo los españoles (los que lo usan) si viene inmediatamente después de una 's' (_los cerdos_, por ejemplo)?  O los sonidos se mezclan?  O depende?
> 
> Y al reverso?  Pronunciarían la 's' si viniera después de una 'c' o una 'z'?


----------



## PichaPuerto

Madrid829 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Generalmente, pronuncian el ceceo los españoles (los que lo usan) si viene inmediatamente después de una 's' (_los cerdos_, por ejemplo)? O los sonidos se mezclan? O depende?
> 
> Y al reverso? Pronunciarían la 's' si viniera después de una 'c' o una 'z'?
> 
> Es que viví en España un rato así que hablo con el ceceo, pero al escuchar a los nativos, no me quedo clara, y quiero saber para mejorar mi pronunciación.


 

It´s a good question. Here in Cádiz many people would pronounce "los cerdos" like Lo therdo, so the final S on cerdo would be ommitted to such a degree as to make it impossible to hear.


----------



## caniho

Madrid829 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Generalmente, pronuncian el ceceo los españoles (los que lo usan) si viene inmediatamente después de una 's' (_los cerdos_, por ejemplo)?  O los sonidos se mezclan?  O depende?
> 
> Y al reverso?  Pronunciarían la 's' si viniera después de una 'c' o una 'z'?
> 
> Es que viví en España un rato así que hablo con el ceceo, pero al escuchar a los nativos, no me quedo clara, y quiero saber para mejorar mi pronunciación.




No, no se mezclan. En el ejemplo que pones, ni siquiera los personas que sesean mezclarían las dos eses, ya que dirían 'loh serdoh'. En Madrid lo más normal es que oigas 'loh therdos' or 'los therdos', no veo que haya mezcla en ningún caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Södertjej

PichaPuerto said:


> It´s a good question. Here in Cádiz many people would pronounce "los cerdos" like Lo therdo, so the final S on cerdo would be ommitted to such a degree as to make it impossible to hear.


That's because the normal thing in the Andalusian dialect is to aspire the final s "loh serdoh". Even those who speak with ceceo would do the same thing but changing the s sound in cerdos with a /th/ sound "loh thredoh".


----------



## txokarro

Yendo al tema del hilo. Si quieres mejorar tu pronunciación intenta pronunciar los sonidos de las palabras tal y como se escriben.


----------



## PichaPuerto

It is quite normal to hear in the Cadiz region. ¿que pasa? pronounced "¿Que patha?
and "sí" like "thi" Although it considered by many to be uneducated speech. I have heard a mixture of the "th" and the "s" sound, although I couldn´t give any concrete examples off hand.


----------



## Södertjej

PichaPuerto said:


> It is quite normal to hear in the Cadiz region. ¿que pasa? pronounced "¿Que patha?
> and "sí" like "thi"


That's called ceceo, it's not the same as pronouncing z+s when you pronounce both sounds.


----------



## PichaPuerto

Södertjej said:


> That's called ceceo, it's not the same as pronouncing z+s when you pronounce both sounds.


 
Hi

I speak with a Cadiz accent myself but thanks for the info. Just to clarify that I have heard and do hear people everyday mixing seseo/ceceo, although as has been stated it is rather uneducated speech.


----------



## OHSU

Madrid829 said:


> Gracias magspree. Entonces, hay otra palabra para el acento español?


 
In formal dialectology, the term *distinción* is used to refer to standard peninsular (Spain) pronunciaiton in which "s" is pronounced [s] and "z, ce, and ci" are pronounced [θ] (the "th" sound in English). I don't know what word is used in common parlance to refer to standard peninsular pronunciation.

In formal dialectology the term *ceceo *is reserved for those dialects in which [θ] is used for ALL occurrences of "s, z, ce, and ci". This variation truly sounds like "lisping", since they use [θ] pretty much exclusively. In common, everyday speech, _*ceceo*_ means "lisping", and refers to a speech deficiency where the speaker is unable to correctly pronounce the [s]. I believe that Latin Americans (and people who are most familiar with Latin American Spanish) frequently BUT ERRONEOUSLY refer to standard peninsular Spanish pronunciation as *ceceo* because they mistakenly perceive it as "lisping".

The term *seseo* is used to refer to those dialects in which [s] is used for ALL occurrences of s, z, ce, and ci. This situation is standard throughout Latin America, and is found historically in some regions of Spain.

Here is a map of Andalucía depicting regions where *ceseo, seseo,* and* distinción *are used. Keep in mind that *ceseo* and *seseo* are not universal in the indicated regions of this map. *Distinción* is preferred by well-educated people all over Spain, and its use is increasing in areas where *ceceo *and *seseo *used to be more common. *Distinción *is esentially exclusive among speakers of Castilian in all other regions of Spain.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Andaluc%C3%ADa_ceceante_y_seseante.PNG


----------



## caniho

OHSU said:


> In formal dialectology, the term *distinción* is used to refer to standard peninsular (Spain) pronunciaiton in which "s" is pronounced [s] and "z, ce, and ci" are pronounced [θ] (the "th" sound in English). I don't know what word is used in common parlance to refer to standard peninsular pronunciation.



As far as I know, it hasn't got a name here in Andalucía, and it's not like the word seseo is terribly colloquial either. I grew up in an exclusively distinction maker area, and ordinary folk would use the expressions 'hablar con la ese' and 'hablar con la ce' to describe the accent of surrounding areas. The word ceceo is perhaps more common because it also refers to a speech impediment.


----------



## OHSU

caniho said:


> As far as I know, it hasn't got a name here in Andalucía, and it's not like the word seseo is terribly colloquial either. I grew up in an exclusively distinction maker area, and ordinary folk would use the expressions 'hablar con la ese' and 'hablar con la ce' to describe the accent of surrounding areas. The word ceceo is perhaps more common because it also refers to a speech impediment.


 
Thanks for the feedback. I had a feeling that *distinción *and *seseo* were academic terms and not common vocabulary.  Thanks also for the clarification of 'hablar con la ce' and 'hablar con la ese'.  I've wondered about that for years.

Although I lived in Latin America for years, my experience with Peninsular Spanish is limited to the content of dialectology courses I've taken, interaction with classmates from Spain, and a two-week vacation in Andalucía.  Unfortunately, that's not enough to have learned many, many things I'd like to know about peninsular varieties.


----------



## Södertjej

PichaPuerto said:


> I speak with a Cadiz accent myself but thanks for the info.


Sorry, I have no idea how fluent you are in Spanish as your profile only mentions English as your native language.

Seseo/ceceo are not colloquial terms, but those terms are used in textbooks in early high school so it's not like you need a university degree to ever have heard them.

Anyway, back to the original question, I suppose you can make some kind of comparison: Spaniards (those who speak with distinción z/s) can produce both sounds just as English spekers have no problem in pronouncing s+z  as in "he is thinking" of "Maths".


----------



## Alacritas

Hola, 

He leído todo el hilo y no me queda completamente claro. En la mayoría de los casos, comprendo...pero -- en la palabra "fascinante" y sus variantes, ¿lo que dijeron en cima sigue en pie? 

Es decir, ¿es mas normal pronunciarlo [faθinante], [fasinante], [fasθinante], o otra cosa?

Muchas gracias por sus aportes,

Alacritas


----------



## Agró

Alacritas said:


> Hola,
> 
> He leído todo el hilo y no me queda completamente claro. En la mayoría de los casos, comprendo...pero -- en la palabra "fascinante" y sus variantes, ¿lo que dijeron en cima sigue en pie?
> 
> Es decir, ¿es mas normal pronunciarlo [faθinante], [fasinante], [fasθinante], o otra cosa?
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus aportes,
> 
> Alacritas


Los que cecean dicen [faθinante].
Los que sesean dicen [fasinante].
Los que no hacemos ni una cosa ni otra decimos [fasθinante].


----------



## Alacritas

Agró said:


> Los que cecean dicen [faθinante].
> Los que sesean dicen [fasinante].
> Los que no hacemos ni una cosa ni otra decimos [fasθinante].



Muchas gracias! 

Pensaba que era así, pero no estaba seguro. Cuando leí que hay gente que pronuncia "los cerdos" como [losθɛrdos], quería clarificar mis pensamientos.



EDIT

Acabo de oír "doscientos" pronunciado [dosθjentos]. ¿Es por causa del hecho que "dos" y "cientos" son dos morfemas distintas?


----------



## jmx

Agró said:


> Los que cecean dicen [faθinante].
> Los que sesean dicen [fasinante].
> Los que no hacemos ni una cosa ni otra decimos [fasθinante].


Yo creo que la pronunciación coloquial más habitual hoy en día en España es la primera, [faθinánte], no solo en el sur sino también en el norte. En habla formal sí que es más común [fasθinánte] (pronunciación natural para algunos, "pronunciación ortográfica" para muchos otros). El término "ceceo" (dialectal) nunca se refiere a las -s que van después de vocal en final de sílaba, solo a las que van antes de vocal.



			
				Alacritas said:
			
		

> Acabo de oír "doscientos" pronunciado [dosθjentos]. ¿Es por causa del hecho que "dos" y "cientos" son dos morfemas distintas?


Siempre has de diferenciar si era en un contexto coloquial o formal. Y también de qué zona es el hablante.


----------

